# Bacon attempt



## jjwdiver (Dec 21, 2011)

Figured I'd post up the results of my first try at bacon.  Todd hooked me up back in September with a sampler of the cure he uses, and I finally gave it a try.  Used a butt I brought back from my last visit stateside and here is the result.






Cured for 10 days, then soaked to mellow a bit before a 10 hour smoke in the Weber Kettle with maple and hickory in the AMNPS.





Sliced a bit to test how it was, then a bit more as requested by the wife.





A bit too spiced for my taste, not enough true bacon taste...but damn good!  For the first try I am pleased, will tweak the seasoning next time. Thanks Todd for the cure and recipe!!!





Next time I'll use some real belly to get that fat bacon texture & taste I like.  As we don't get butts here...was hard for me to cut this up for bacon but worth it this one time!

As always...a scenery shot added to the Qview!






And 1 of the kettle and my "smoke view"








John





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow, great post, John!  The buckboard bacon does have a leaner profile and a more ham-like taste, but still is good cured-and-smoked goodness and definitely healthier for you!  You would do bellies the same way, too.  Love the shot of the beach but something is missing.... me and the wife on it, lol!


----------



## jjwdiver (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks Pops!  Come on down...plenty of room at the beach!

Don't get me wrong - I love the results of the BBB, but next time going for more traditional bacon.  That said, this stuff will be a huge hit with those I share with here as NO ONE does this kind of thing here!!

John


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 21, 2011)

Now you just have to love some good BBB. It makes the best sammie and just overall good eats.


----------



## jjwdiver (Dec 21, 2011)

slicing and serving - so far rave reviews!  Now I just need to online order the cure. I have not been able to find anything here or on St. Thomas!

John


----------



## big casino (Dec 21, 2011)

This looks interesting I may have to try it someday... if it is a bacon cure, try sausagemaker.com


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 21, 2011)

The bacon looks delicious & the beach photo is awesome!


----------



## jjwdiver (Dec 22, 2011)

Guess the post is not complete without a sliced view - so here ya go... My first ever bacon attempt and sliced by hand!








John


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alelover (Dec 22, 2011)

Looks great John. If I ever get to the Islands I will surely bring some cure with me.


----------



## cgaengineer (Dec 22, 2011)

You should try this recipe for your bacon, this is a basic dry cure and spice to your liking.

1 lb kosher salt
8 oz of sugar (brown or white)
2.4 oz of pink salt

I applied the basic cure and added brown sugar after I rubbed the cure in. Bacon was awesome. I used pork belly but plan to give BBB a shot since I can get boneless butt cheaper.

Here are some money shots of my bacon


----------

